# Length of trot poles and canter poles?



## luvs2ride79 (Dec 17, 2007)

For trot poles, I was taught to put a pole down, then take 2 normal steps and put the next pole down (that make sit approx. 6' apart). For a short legged horse or pony, 1 normal steps. You just have to play around with the spacing until you figure out what works best for your horse.

Here is a good document giving approximate distances:
http://www.grandprixdesign.com/images/Distances_and_Gymnastic_Jumping.doc

Some articles on the issue:
http://www.horsemagazine.com/CLINIC/J/JOANS_MEGAN/Part 3 - Jumping/jumping.html
http://www.ansursaddle.com/AskAnne.htm
http://members.tripod.com/~TheHorseDominion2/schooling.html
http://showrider.com/showrider/jumperridingtips1.htm - Part 1
http://showrider.com/showrider/jumperridingtips2.htm - Part 2


----------



## Eventer4545 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow! Thank you so much for your advice and for the articles you attached! I read them and they had JUST the info I was looking for. Thank you!


----------

